# Indian Lake Ice Fishing challenge



## ice (Mar 17, 2008)

Indian Lake Ice Fishing Challenge Jan 28th,2012.Three age groups,10 & under,11-17 yrs and 18 & up.Three species bluegill,crappie,and Saugeye, fish for one or all three.For more information and to down load flyer,rules and entry forms attached.

There was a mistake made on the rules and entry form and I had to pull it.I will re-post as soon as it is corrected.Cost for kids 17 & under is $5,$5 & $10 and is not the same as the adults.Sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused

Corrected rules posted


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

sounds like a good time!


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Does sound like a good time....to bad the Skeeter tourney is the same weekend.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

yup, saw that, and said forget it! lol


----------



## grabbass (Sep 19, 2011)

me and a buddy or 2 are planning on going would be great to get a few more?


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

been a while since i've been on this site but just letting everyone know you can contact me as well for any questions about this tournament. Me and my dad are the ones putting this on.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Zpyles, me and a couple of buddies are planning on it if weather permits. Cant wait for the hard water to get here!

Salmonid


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

awesome, we're hoping for a good turnout and good weather. 

should be a good time, we are working on raffle prizes right now. hoping to get some really nice items that people are definetly going to be interested in. 

hoping folks bring their kids out as well. great sport to get them into.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

we will be raffling off a brand new Frabill Commando 1 man flip over ice shanty and also a brand new Vexilar FL-18 pro pack transducer. There are still more raffle items to come and we have tons of nice door prizes as well. 

Raffle tickets will be available very soon. They will be $5 a piece or 5 for $20


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

do you have to be present to win on the raffle prizes?
If not, pm me I'd like to purchase some.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

no you do not have to be present to win. 

i have tickets available now.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

This tournament has been cancelled. 

Maybe next year mother nature will cooperate.


----------

